# Quality Bridgeport/Clausing Machinist's Mill on stand for Sale - $1,300 (San Gabriel, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Oct 14, 2020)

Quality Bridgeport/Clausing Machinist's Mill on stand for Sale -...
					

This mill is a good quality Bridgeport & Clausing Machinist's tool that is in great working...



					losangeles.craigslist.org


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 14, 2020)

Yes please


----------

